# destruction of cervical lesion



## internal1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Our Ob/gyn doc performed colpo with biopsy and a destruction of cervical lesion by cautery.  What cpt codes you suggest?  Debating on 57421 and 17110. Or for the destruction would 57511 fit?  Thanks for any help


----------



## trose45116 (Dec 12, 2008)

can you post what the op report states


----------



## internal1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Unfortunately it is a handwritten note and I can barely read it, the only words I can make out for sure are colpo and cautery.............see my problem?  I know from the chicken scratch is that a colposcopy was done and I know a lesion was cauterized not biopsied. Any ideas?


----------

